
Thoughts on Python 3 (2011) - the_mitsuhiko
https://lucumr.pocoo.org/2011/12/7/thoughts-on-python3/
======
the_mitsuhiko
I figured it might be interesting to submit this again given recent
discussions about Mercurial's Python 3 port. This blog post of mine is very
old (from 2011) and a lot of what's in that blog post is no longer at all
relevant.

However I think it's quite interesting to remember what we started out with.

